# Potentialausgleich Schaltschrank



## Keeper (3 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe da mal eine Frage.....

Bei uns im Schaltschrankbau kam die Frage auf, wie groß der Querschnitt zum "Erden" der Montageplatte, der Türen und Anbauteile an den Schaltschrank zu wählen sind.

Für die Zuleitung habe ich informationen gefunden, habe hier im Forum gefunde, das der Querschnitt maximal 16qmm sein muß.

Wie sieht es aber mit der Montageplatte usw aus, müßen diese nicht den maximalen Strom aufnehmen können, der zum Auslösen der der Zuleitung vorgeschalteten Sicherung führt.

In unserem Fall:
Zuleitung abgesichert mit 1250A. Potentialausgleich Montageplatte = 16qmm??? oder 400qmm ???


----------



## nade (3 Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß was von 6mm² Mindestqueerschnitt. Es soll wie der Name Potentialausgleich schon sagt ALLE Metallene Teile im Schrank auf ein Potential bringen. Die 1,2KA... ca 12KA Kurzschlussstrom schmelzen dir sowieso den ganzen Schrank klein. Zudem sind da ja eben auch weitere Lasttrenner mit geringerem Strom dahinter. Also sagen wir mal 250A, da würde 16mm² es auf jeden packen, ohne eine Schmelzsicherung zu werden, den Kurzschlussstrom über die entsprechend kurze Zeit zu Verkraften.
Die 400mm² sind Ausgelegt um eine Erwärmung des Kabels/der Leiter über weiß nimmer wieviel Grad zu vermeiden. Das war auch noch auf einen Zeitraum festgelegt.
Hier wäre ehr eine Betrachtung weiterer Schutzeinrichtungen von Nöten, das sie auch sicher den zu erwartenden Kurzschlussstrom abschalten können.


----------



## Safety (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
siehe Anhang.


----------

